# Coincidence?



## T152 (Jun 15, 2012)

The only thing I could find was this:

“Bee Venom Therapy is a classic example of the homeopathic principal, which states that a substance that produces the symptoms of a disease is a cure for that disease. Rheumatic diseases result in swelling, pain and inflammation. A bee sting causes the same symptoms. The sting stimulates the immune system to relive the inflammation caused by the bee venom, while relieving the symptoms of the rheumatic disease at the same time. Bee Venom Therapy stimulates the immune system through the hypothalamus, pituitary and adrenal glands. This therapeutic effect stimulates the immune system rather than suppressing it, completely contrary to the effects of many drugs. ” – Charles Mraz, Health and the Honeybee, p. 46; Queen City Publications, 1995

Read more if you want at: http://www.honeybeetherapy.com/research

You need to scroll down to the "Bee Venom Components" paragraph. But all it really says are big fancy words. Surprisingly, I couldn't find anything else. It may have effected your back because you got stung so many times, and you had a lot of bee venom in your system. It's quite an interesting topic. I'm glad you feel better!


----------



## charles adams (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had moderate R A for a number of years. not being able to do much during a storm out of boredom and my wife being a diabetic I started a 4foot top bar stocked it with a swarm I never got stung by my girls but started doing swarm removals then cut outs the worse I've gotten stung was thirty times on a cutout when the cuff off my suit opened and a clump of bees fell down my sleeve after that my R.A has been in check. very little pain except when it rains but even then it nothing like before. I still take my shots but have added this at least three stings every two weeks and am doing good according to my blood work. I can only tell you when it has done for me I haven't stayed at a holiday inn, nor am I a doctor. my ra doctor thinks I'm crazy anyway.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Let's not conflate homeopathy with be venom therapy. Bee venom causes local inflammation, homeopathy states that small amounts of a substance cure the symptoms they would cause if given in larger doses.

For a myriad of reasons, bee venom has nothing to do with homeopathy, unless you're mixing it with water at a trillion parts to one and then expecting that to be a cure.

Bee venom has long been known as a treatment for inflammatory diseases. It is not homeopathic.


----------



## dwwaldron (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=50602



> Kim, who has administered apitherapy to 3,000 people, published a two-year study on 108 rheumatoid and osteoarthritis patients who had not responded to convention treatments. Starting with twice-weekly injections, he gradually increased the number of shots until the patients improved significantly. Most subjects showed improvement after an average of 12 injections.
> 
> In his article -- printed in the March 1989 issue of the German journal, Rheumatologie -- Kim concluded that apitherapy was safe, effective, and free of serious side effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

There is some info on this webpage that may answer your question regarding pain relief, etc. It has to do with specific chemicals.....some of which are contained in the bee venom and some of which are from the body being stimulated to produce these chemicals by the venom.

beewelltherapy dot com


----------

